# Almost got an AR 15 today



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Currently I have a Steyr AUG and a PS90 carbine. I just recently got a S&W M&P 15-22 carbine.. That kinda set me after lusting after an AR (a real one)... Also, it would be nice to have a 5.56 carbine that is lighter than my AUG (my full loaded AUG with my reflex sight and light weighs in at 10lbs).

I have six identical Beretta 92s with night sights and a few other identical mods. As many here know, I am a Beretta nut.. But to pay for an AR, I would have to sell at least two...

Well, this morning I went to the gun show to MAYBE buy an AR... At the gun show... I got... nothing. 

For DI, I liked the Daniel Defense ones the best. But not enough to sell two-three Beretta 92s with night sights (that I just got).

I also liked the Sig 516. If I were to buy today, I may have gotten that over my Steyr AUG. However, if I get either later, it'll just have to be saving up for it. I don't wanna sink 3 Berettas out for it. Didn't wanna get it THAT much... It didn't speak to me that way...

Then, a couple hours ago, I was at the local shop - ALMOST bought a new quadrail S&W AR with magpul sights front and rear sights for $1k. So close. I even went back 2x. I just don't wanna sell 2 Berettas... Plus, I'd have to pull my spare Eotech from the 15-22 rifle to put on a new AR... (So, I'd have to get a new optic for it)

I just picked up 3 of those 92s with factory night sights in the past 2 months. All 6 are set up exactly the same. But, I already got rid of one (a 7th one - but it had no night sights) a few weeks ago to get that S&W MP 15-22... I don't think I wanna let 2 more go... 

I know they are 6 EXACTLY the same guns. But after a 16 year gun buying odyssey of constantly chasing the next gun while I sell something to cover it... I have my perfect handguns for me... I'm already down from a high of 9 Berettas earlier this year (different variants at that time). 

I just can't do it 

Plus, I shoot pistols 1-2x a month. I shoot rifles MAYBE 3x a year on a good year. Sometimes 1x a year....

For a lighter carbine, I will settle for the PS90 I suppose... It's a decision I can't win at... I will regret selling two-three guns to get it. Or, I will be lusting after the carbine everytime I go to the gun store


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

I know the feeling shipwreck, I lust after all sorts of guns at my local shop. maybe that's why they call gun pics gun porn! I was thinking about building vs. buying and had a talk with my local gun shop guru. He brought up the point that built AR's resale value are much lower than the money and effort put into making 'em. My thought is once you have taken the time to build one, why in the world would you ever sell it?! The jury is still out, but I will have an AR sooner or later. That Sig you mentioned is awful pretty, me being a Sig fan!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Made up my mind somewhat, in regard of what i would want to buy... i decided that I would want the Sig516 over any DI, despite the extra weight.. And, I would have to sell three guns for that...

Well, I just spent like 40 min looking at my 92s, and playing with my Aug and that M&P 15-22 as a substitute for an AR.. To decide what I wanna do... I think I'll just hold steady and just keep what I have...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sig 516 over a DD? mmmm, that would be a tough one for me, however, I've read solid reviews on the Sig 516, but I still don't think I could do it.. The only advantage I see is if you wanted to do some suppressed shooting and quicker cleaning.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the reason I would want a piston AR IS because of the cleaning aspect. My AUG is a piston setup, and is much easier to clean. The only part I really have to scrub is the piston itself


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am still wrestling with this issue, but I think common sense will prevail :smt082

I shoot handguns much more often than rifles. I do have two self defense carbines now. In all likelihood, if I ever needed to depend myself, it would be with a handgun and not a rifle. I will miss having some of my handguns if I sell 3 - which I would have to do to get what I want. That would ultimately only leave me with 2, as I have plans to eventually give one to my son.

After I shoot my new AUG another couple of times, I probably won't go shoot it again for a year. Why drop $1500 + $450 for another optic (and, I'd have to come up with that extra $). Yes, I WANT it - but why go to all that trouble... It's not like I NEED it...

And, at first this was a goal to get a lighter carbine (lighter than the AUG). Now, it's come back to not wanting the lighter DI - but my original second choice when I got the AUG - a Sig 516... Once I get a 1pound Mepro reflex sight on it, it ain't gonna be any lighter when fully loaded... I don't wanna pull the eotech off my 15-22 carbine afterall...

What is most irritating is that 1/2 way thru typing this post... Thinking I have my mind made up to NOT buy it... And, at the 3rd paragraph mark - I've changed my mind again and then I want it :smt082


:smt102:smt102:smt102:smt102:smt102:smt102


----------

